
Artificial Stupidity - vishnuharidas
http://wiki.c2.com/?ArtificialStupidity
======
ktpsns
I was surprised by the Dijkstra quote on that page:

 _" The question of whether a computer can think is no more interesting than
the question of whether a submarine can swim."_

Here is an interesting discussion/context of this quote:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/philosophy/comments/ak4sn/the_quest...](https://www.reddit.com/r/philosophy/comments/ak4sn/the_question_of_whether_a_computer_can_think_is/c0i01re)

I think we can conclude that this quote is not at all _against_ the
developments of AI or ML at that time or now.

